# Turning Tops



## Kao3133 (Jan 30, 2012)

Any suggestions for what chuck to use to turn tops on my lathe. I tried yesterday and no luck - it just flew right out! Is there a special live end and dead end that I need?
Thanks!:dance3:


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

Kao3133 said:


> Any suggestions for what chuck to use to turn tops on my lathe. I tried yesterday and no luck - it just flew right out! Is there a special live end and dead end that I need?
> Thanks!:dance3:


I take it you mean toy spinning tops? I've turned tool handles and a knob for a plane that are similar in concept. I just turned them between a drive spur and a live end.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Google/YouTube is your Friend
"What one man (person) can do, another can do!"

Google

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-i9GdNm-uE
=======


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I bought this chuck H6265 4 Jaw Wood Chuck 1" x 8 TPI. That is the easiest and fastest way to turn tops. It is pretty hard to turn tops between centers and get the point you need for spinning the tops without a chuck. I turn 50 to 75 tops per year to give aways to kids at Christmas. Makes a great gift.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Kim,
Check these links, maybe they will help you

http://www.woodturner.org/community/youth/projects/Tops.pdf

Turning A Toy Top In Two Minutes - YouTube

Mike


----------



## theartist09 (Feb 9, 2011)

that kind of depends on how much you want to spend. You can go with a Oneway Talon Chuck System which would run in the $175-200+ range, or a Faceplate Screw Plate,about $20.00, or a collet chucking system for around $90.00. Look arount on Rockler and Pennstate, they carry all types of lathe chucks. I'd go with the least amount os $$$ if your only going to turn a few. The Oneway Talon gives you options to turn a lot of different things, that was one ogf the first things i bought when i started turning. You mount your block between centers and turn a tenon to fit inside the jaws and from there you have the entire blank to work with. These are just my thoughts i'm sure there is someone else here that will chime in on this. Good luck and happy turning.

Jim


----------



## Kao3133 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks guys! I was at the wood working show in KC and one of the guild guys was turning tops. He basically had a square piece of wood about 1/2 inch wide and had drilled a hole in the middle and inserted and glued a 3/8" dowel. I was just trying to find a way to use as little wood as possible so I thought I'd try this method before using an entire piece of wood.


----------

